# Can you play Doom 2 on Nightmare?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

The furthest I could come to is level 9.

I gave it up at level 9.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

atsizat said:


> The furthest I could come to is level 9.
> 
> I gave it up at level 9.


If memory serves, you asked this same question some time ago.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

DaveM said:


> If memory serves, you asked this same question some time ago.


Nobody played Doom 1 and Doom 2 on this forum?


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

atsizat said:


> Nobody played Doom 1 and Doom 2 on this forum?


I responded the last time that, back in the day, I was occasionally able to beat Nightmare using circle-strafing. Doubt if I could do it now.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

atsizat said:


> Nobody played Doom 1 and Doom 2 on this forum?


I played Wolfenstein and Half-Life


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

DaveM said:


> I responded the last time that, back in the day, I was occasionally able to beat Nightmare using circle-strafing. Doubt if I could do it now.


I die every 2 seconds on Nightmare.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Jacck said:


> I played Wolfenstein and Half-Life


You missed a lot without having played Doom.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

I havent played VG 4 years...I know some grown a$% man who play them like teenagers but I somehow grew out of it...


----------

